# Vizio 55" 120HZ LCD TV E552VLE Review



## dlaroche (Nov 5, 2013)

So I finally took the leap and ordered this tv from an online supplier. I was apprehensive at first, because I was unsure what kind of product I might receive since I did order the tv without viewing it physically.

Anyways, so the tv arrived and was packed well. The tv is a replacement for my 32" that just seems to be too small no days 

All in all, I'm impressed with the new Vizio. I believe I got my moneys worth with this product. Being a 120Hz LCD the action scenes are amazing. The blacks are dark, and yet don't over darken the rest of the picture either. This is definitely one of the better LCD tv's that I have owned, and highly recommend it. Vizio did an amazing job with this one.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

How are the blacks are they deep?


----------

